# Best monitor for gaming?  1080p 60hz only please help.  No ghosting.



## Phusius (May 19, 2012)

Price range $100-$185.

Sold my GTX 680 and 3D monitor, going to get a 670 and a single 1080p 60hz monitor.  120hz was too demanding for even my 680 so I decided to pass on the 120hz thing.

I want something for competitive LAN FPS gaming, so no ghosting, and great response time please.

21.5 or 23 or 24 inch only please.


----------



## Protagonist (May 19, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Price range $100-$185.
> 
> Sold my GTX 680 and 3D monitor, going to get a 670 and a single 1080p 60hz monitor.  120hz was too demanding for even my 680 so I decided to pass on the 120hz thing.
> 
> ...



Check out the Dell S2230MX 21.5
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&sku=320-2737
For only $149.99

Or you can check out the Dell SX2210 i have one of this since June 2010, i love this monitor, i bought it when dell had it on offer @$190 but original price was $280, i have hooked up my PS3 on the HDMI and my PC Using the DVI
http://accessories.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=ca&l=en&s=corp&sku=320-7976
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/monitors/sx2210/en/ug/about.htm


----------



## phanbuey (May 19, 2012)

for that price range, just walk into best buy and test the monitors yourself.  grab a window and drag it across the screen and see if you can read the text while its moving - the clearer the text while the window is in motion, the less ghosting the monitor has.

otherwise you gotta pay:

SAMSUNG P2770FH ToC Rose Black 27" 1ms Full HD HDM...


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 20, 2012)

phanbuey said:


> for that price range, just walk into best buy and test the monitors yourself.  grab a window and drag it across the screen and see if you can read the text while its moving - the clearer the text while the window is in motion, the less ghosting the monitor has



+1 to this, test some monitors, You might find a cheap one but you like it = save money


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 20, 2012)

I've been using strictly Dell monitors since 2005 and besides the 2408(which I returned), I think they're definitely worth a look...and to save some money go to the Dell Outlet.  The U2312 and the P2412 can both be had at the top end of your range.  The U2312 has been one helluva gaming monitor from my experience - at least.

I've bought many monitors from the outlet and have never had a problem with a single one of them.  By many I mean over 100.  They come looking new and no dead pixels.  Although, if you did get a dead pixel they'll happily exchange it.

Best,

LC


----------



## Phusius (May 21, 2012)

I ended up buying this one.  ASUS VS229H-P Black 21.5" 5ms (GTG) HDMI IPS-Panel...


----------

